# Leadbetter training grip



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2011)

David Leadbetter training grip.

I have always had a base ball grip. I have also always had a fairly strong grip, which possibly leads to my bad shot, a flat snap hook. I also have the grip a bit too much in the hands, and not in the fingers. After 25 off years, I have decided to address this, and get a more neutral grip.

Now I could have lessons, but don't fancy it, and would never remember what I was shown. I could read books, but all this how many knuckles can you see malarkey makes no sense to me at all. Never has done. Neither having the 'Vs' pointed over my shoulders, or towards the nearest Kentucky fried chicken shop. It doesn't help.

So I thought one of those training grips might be an idea. The sort of grip with lumps and bumps, forcing your hands into what is presumably the right position. Well. the right position as determined by the grip designer, in my case David Deadbeater himself.

I have a spare 6i, a Mizuno MP52, which I bought for Â£4 a while ago, and I had my club pro fit the grip to this. I could have done it myself, but if I put it on not straight, then it would be pointless.

I got it last night, just prior to going out for a round, and so bunged it in the bag, so I could at least walk down the fairways brandishing it like a light sabre to get a feel for it. Left hand goes on fine. Could swing it left handed, no worries. Right hand? Complete mystery. I'm either from Norfolk, and have too many fingers, or my normal grip is far from normal.

Finally find a way to hold it, and it does feel very un natural. I try to reproduce this with my 'proper' clubs, and it is far from easy. Go back to the training grip, and it does promote holding the club more in the fingers, and the right hand is not as over to the left as I thought it might be. I try a few practice swings, and figure it could work. Step up to the ball, swing, and wow, what a strike. Plumb out of the sweet spot, slight draw, lovely. Get to the ball, defo not a six iron, so time to go live with the grip on my PW. Nope, block right, weak fade. Yuck.

Played 13 holes eventually. Every time I could hit the 6i, I did so, and every time flushed it. Most of my other shots varied from awful to vaguely ok (no change there then). My driver was by far the worst offender, but then I guess it would be. Did finally flush a 9i, and a 54 degree wedge, and hit one half decent drive.

I am going to persist with this grip, as I think it will be good in the longer term, and obviously it will take a few months to get comfortable with it. The strikes with the 6i were something else. I just need to carry this over into my other clubs.

If any one is thinking that the golf grip is overly complicated, I'd recommend this as a guide to reinforce what it should be like. You can buy an ex demo 6i from direct golf for Â£4, and the grip for another Â£12, and I think it's a good deal.

The alternative would be that I need a set of MP52s, and it wasn't the grip at all.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 15, 2011)

What size did you get?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2011)

The childrens one?

My club pro supplied and fitted it, (he measured my hands against his, and fitted it as he would have had it as we have siilar sized hands). It seems to work ok.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you not have all your clubs re gripped with the "deadbeater"?

Little pricey but wow think of those shots you'd be making.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2011)

And think of getting d/q'ed every comp.

I could get a whole practice set though.

Might need a bigger bag, as they take up a bit of room. They would also knot together down the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds promising Murph.

Is it possible that you got your hands in the right position on your own clubs, but slipped during the swing where the training grip won't allow your fingers to slip out of position?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 15, 2011)

It's a good point Gary. The training grip lets me hold the club with a light pressure, as the knobbly bits keep my hands in place. On my other irons, I have a grip which is in danger of crushing the shaft, as it feels prety unnatural. I guess this will relax as I get more familiar.

I will be having another go on the range this afternoon before playing the Grove with Pieman and RickG. They could spend quite a bit of time looking for balls today.

Another major difference is the shaft in the Mizuno. It is the same TTDGR300 that I have in my Titleists. I much prefer this shaft to the KBS in the Adams. I am using the KBS mainly due to back problems, as they are lighter to swing. May be, one day I will be able to go back to my Titleists.


----------



## rickg (Jul 15, 2011)

I will be having another go on the range this afternoon before playing the Grove with Pieman and RickG. They could spend quite a bit of time looking for balls today
		
Click to expand...

And we did!!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2011)

You wouldn't have been looking much today. 6 over par, and level for the last 8. Off the blocks too, but not in a Comp, so it counts for zip. I'm back though.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 17, 2011)

Pleased to read this. I struggle with a decent left hand grip but then the right gets all strong and nasty.....frightened of slicing I guess.
I could do with something like this.
Thanks


----------



## rickg (Jul 17, 2011)

You wouldn't have been looking much today. 6 over par, and level for the last 8. Off the blocks too, but not in a Comp, so it counts for zip. I'm back though.
		
Click to expand...

Well done partner......great Volvo form that!


----------



## RGDave (Jul 19, 2011)

Pleased to read this. I struggle with a decent left hand grip but then the right gets all strong and nasty.....frightened of slicing I guess.
I could do with something like this.
Thanks  

Click to expand...

I think I must be psychic or something.....what medicine did I get at my lesson today?

A demo iron with a Leadbetter grip....  

Collecting it tomorrow.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 24, 2011)

I tried my 6i out today.

Terrifyingly difficult to hit.

I don't know if it's the Leadbetter grip, with my right hand in the correct place....or the Titleist 695CB which has no sweet spot!!!!


(it's a rhetorical comment b.t.w.)


----------

